# Nikasitimos was here... ή: τι έκανε ο Νικασίτιμος του Τιμίωνα



## drsiebenmal (Jul 7, 2014)

*World's earliest erotic graffiti found in unlikely setting on Aegean island* (_Guardian_)


----------



## Marinos (Jul 7, 2014)

Υλικό για την έρευνα του Χανιώτη. Ένα παρόμοιο γκραφίτι είχα φωτογραφήσει (πολλά χρόνια πριν) σε ένα βράχο στα Δίδυμα της Αργολίδας (στη μεγάλη δολίνη).


----------



## Earion (Jul 7, 2014)

Βάλε εικόνα, Μαρίνε!


----------



## nickel (Jul 7, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> *World's earliest erotic graffiti found in unlikely setting on Aegean island* (_Guardian_)



Έχει θηλυκοποιήσει (εκθηλύνει) τον Τιμίονα η μετάφραση και κυκλοφορεί σαν γυναίκα με όνομα Timiona στο κείμενο, με αποτέλεσμα να μπερδεύονται οι αγγλόφωνοι. Όσο για εκείνο το _οἶφε_, καλά κρασιά. Ευτυχώς βρήκα κείμενο του Βλαχόπουλου στο διαδίκτυο, το οποίο λέει:

Στην ψυχωφελή για τις αισθήσεις αυτή θέση, ανάμεσα στους ριζιμιούς βράχους που αναφύονται παντού και τα λιγοστά σκίνα, βρέθηκε η δεύτερη επιγραφή της εφετινής μας έρευνας, χαραγμένη στην επίπεδη, αλλά έντονα λοξή προς τα ΝΔ όψη ενός μικρού κυβικού βραχόλιθου, ορατών διαστάσεων 60 Χ 75 εκ. Η πολύ πρωινή ώρα εντοπισμού της επιγραφής και η εμπειρία μας από την ορατότητα των προϊστορικών βραχογραφιών μόνο κατά τις δύο πρώτες ώρες μετά την ανατολή, δημιουργεί ενδιαφέροντες συνειρμούς για το κατά πόσο ο χαράκτης του πρώιμου 6ου αι. π.Χ. συμμεριζόταν και επιδίωκε ανάλογη «ορατότητα» για την ερωτική του δήλωση στα γυμνά βράχια της κορυφής.

Η δίστιχη επιγραφή είναι χαραγμένη βουστροφηδόν με μεγάλα γράμματα 10-14 εκ., που έχουν γίνει με ομοιοπαχείς γλυφές. Τον πρώτο στίχο καταλαμβάνει το όνομα του εραστή (Νικασίτιμος). Στον δεύτερο στίχο είναι χαραγμένα το ρ. *οἶφε* και το όνομα τού ερωμένου Τιμίωνος.
*Νικασίτιμος
οἶφε Τιμίονα (= ὦιφε Τιμίωνα)​*Η επιγραφή χαράχτηκε εκεί, στο ψηλότερο επίπεδο πλάτωμα της χερσονήσου όπου μπορούσε να φιλοξενηθεί πολυάνθρωπη δραστηριότητα, σαφέστατα για να είναι ορατή σε όποιον περιδιάβαζε την όμορφη αυτή τοποθεσία. Η εύρεσή της (και εδώ) κοντά σε βράχο που είχε ανάγλυφα αποδοσμένες σπείρες του προϊστορικού «βίου» της περιοχής, δημιουργεί ανάλογους συνειρμούς με εκείνους που αναπτύξαμε για την κατά ενάμιση αιώνα νεότερη επιγραφή του Δίωνος. Ενώ, όμως η παράκτια βραχώδης ζώνη δύσκολα μπορούσε να διαθέτει κάποια εγκατάσταση της κλασικής περιόδου που να συνδέεται με την επιγραφή (εκτός ίσως από φυλακείο για την εποπτεία του κόλπου), η περίοπτη θέση όπου σημαίνεται το ερωτικό πάθος των δύο νέων της αρχαϊκής περιόδου και η πυκνότητα ανθρωπογενών εγκαταστάσεων πέριξ αυτής θα μπορούσαν να τη συνδέουν με κάποιο κτηριακό συγκρότημα (φρουρά ή γυμνάσιο· οι βοσκοί δεν αποκλείονται), που να δικαιολογεί το «εγγράμματο» επίπεδο τουλάχιστον του ενός εραστή.

Το _οἶφε_ (ή _οἶχε_) είναι του ρήματος _ὀχέω_, που εδώ σημαίνει «οχεύω»;

Τι λέει ο Πλούταρχος στη ζωή του Πύρρου; Ακρότατε, προχώρα και κάνε δική σου την Χιλωνίδα;
http://books.google.gr/books?id=oKE...44CABQ&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q="οίφε"&f=false


----------



## Marinos (Jul 7, 2014)

Earion said:


> Βάλε εικόνα, Μαρίνε!



Λίγο δύσκολο: φωτογραφία αναλογική τραβηγμένη γύρω στο '86 ή '87 ή ίσως νωρίτερα (ήμουν παιδάκι με αρχαιολογικές ανησυχίες αλλά αναγνώριζα κάποια σχήματα από τα αντίστοιχά τους, τα χαραγμένα στα γυμνασιακά θρανία). Θα τη βρω --αλλά όχι σύντομα.


----------



## Earion (Jul 7, 2014)

nickel said:


> Το _οἶφε_ (ή _οἶχε_) είναι του ρήματος _ὀχέω_, που εδώ σημαίνει «οχεύω»;



Γιατί βάζεις ερωτηματικό; Αφού το εξηγεί πιο κάτω:

οιφε = ὦιφε παρατατικὸς τοῦ ρ. οἴφω (Δωρ.) = ὀχεύω (ἀλλὰ μόνο γιὰ ἀνθρώπινα ὄντα).


----------



## Zazula (Jul 7, 2014)

Ας βάλουμε λοιπόν κάτι για το *οἴφω*:


----------



## nickel (Jul 7, 2014)

Earion said:


> Γιατί βάζεις ερωτηματικό; Αφού το εξηγεί πιο κάτω:
> 
> οιφε = ὦιφε παρατατικὸς τοῦ ρ. οἴφω (Δωρ.) = ὀχεύω (ἀλλὰ μόνο γιὰ ἀνθρώπινα ὄντα).



LOL. Δεν το είδα. Μόνος μου ο φτωχός έκανα τις υποθέσεις μου και βρήκα και τον Πλούταρχο...

Αλλά αυτή η δυσκολία να δώσει κανείς σύνδεσμο pdf χωρίς να κουβαλάει το μακρινάρι που προσθέτει το Google... Τέλος πάντων, εδώ:
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...EEZ7tqHrMmScOYw4Q&sig2=9rqZxJnKr2F1QZ2serebUA


----------



## Earion (Jul 7, 2014)

Δηλαδή Κόροιβος = παρθενοσπάστης ! mg:


----------



## MAKIS (Jul 7, 2014)

*Νικασίτιμος οἶφε Τιμίονα*

Ο Νικασίτιμος οίφε τον Τιμίωνα στην Αστυπάλαια. Δηλαδή;

http://www.theguardian.com/science/...typalaia-classical-greece?CMP=EMCNEWEML6619I2


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 7, 2014)

Δηλαδή, βλ. πρωινή έκδοση της Λεξιλογίας :)


----------



## daeman (Jul 7, 2014)

...
Ε, μια αρχαία γαμόπετρα*: Nikasitimos was here, shagging Timion. 
Αλλά έτσι είναι ο χρόνος: τα σύγχρονα γκράφιτι θεωρούνται βαρβαρικά, ενώ τα αρχαία πετρόγλυφα θεωρούνται σημαντικά ευρήματα.

* Γαμόπετρα: βράχος των Μετεώρων πρόσφορος για ραντεβουδάκια, με κάμποσα χαραγμένα αρχικά, τροφή για τους αρχαιολόγους του μέλλοντος. Pelvis has left the building, and his mark on stone.


----------



## MAKIS (Jul 7, 2014)

Με πρόλαβε ο δόκτωρ, έτσι τα βρήκα τα δηλαδή... 
Να προσφέρω λοιπόν και εγώ κάτι από τη δουλειά του επιγραφολόγου κ. Άγγελου Π. Ματθαίου Ανθολογία Επιγραφών (8ος αι. π.Χ. - 6ος αι. μ.Χ.) Όψεις του δημόσιου και ιδιωτικού βίου των αρχαίων Ελλήνων
14. Επιγραφικά χαράγματα στους Φούρνους Ικαρίας.
Μερικά μέτρα νοτιοδυτικά του εκλησσιδίου του Άη-Γιώργη, που βρίσκεται στην κορυφή του ομώνυμου λόφου αμέσως επάνω από τη Χώρα του μικρού νησιού Φούρνοι της Ικαρίας, υπάρχει μακρός ριζιμιός βράχος. Επάνω έχουν χαραχθεί το ομοίωμα ενός μεγάλου πουλιού και ονόματα ανδρών, καθώς και μερικές άλλες επιγραφές. Έκδ. IG XII 6, 1213. Τέλη του 5ου/αρχές του 4ου αι. π.Χ.
Α. Ἐπίγονος {Σ} καλὸς οἷς δοκεῖ τῶν φρορῶν.
Α. (Ερωτικά τα πράγματα και η μετάφραση πρέπει να είναι ανάλογη) Ο Επίγονος είναι μπάνικος, για όσους φρουρούς τον γουστάρουν.
Tό σίγμα μετά το όνομα Ἐπίγονος έχει χαραχθεί κατά λάθος. | φρορῶν = φρουρῶν.
Β. καὶ τἆλλα σπεύδων Ἀπολλοκρ[άτει Δ]αμόδωρος, Ἐπίγονον | ποθῶν φυλάττω Κορσιητῶν ἀκρόπολιν.
Β. Εγώ ο Δαμόδωρος, γουστάρω βέβαια τον Απολλοκράτη αλλά καίγομαι για τον Επίγονο, καθώς φυλάω την ακρόπολη των Κορσιητών.
Για περισσότερα:
http://www.greek-language.gr/Resources/ancient_greek/anthology/inscriptions/page_014.html
Αν το φόρουμ δεν ήταν τόσο σοβαρό θα έγραφα μερικά από τα παρατσούκλια, τα παρεπίθετα, των Φουρνιωτών...


----------



## Marinos (Jul 7, 2014)

Ευχαριστούμε, Μάκη!
Στο ίδιο πέτυχα και αυτό:
 13. Επιγραφικό χάραγμα στον ριζιμιό βράχο.
Σε μια κορφή του λόφου Φασκομηλιά επάνω από τη λίμνη της Βουλιαγμένης.
Έκδ. H. R. Goette, Klio 76 (1994) 124 (SEG 46, 57).
Περί το 550 π.Χ.
Σοτιμίδες εἶναί φεμι οἶος παρὰ τὲν hορία[ν].
(Φιλ. μεταγρ.) Σωτιμίδης εἶναί φημι οἶος παρὰ τὴν ὁρία[ν].

Είμαι ο Σοτιμίδης, λέω, μοναχός στην άκρη του κόσμου.

Ο Σωτιμίδης, μάλλον βοσκός, περνούσε επάνω εκεί στην κορυφή του λόφου ώρες πολλές μοναχικές. Ασφαλώς και ο τόπος που καθόταν δεν ήταν τα σύνορα (ὁρία γῆ) της Αττικής, ούτε καν ἐσχατιά· μάλιστα, αγναντεύει κανείς από εκεί τη θάλασσα, τον Ζωστήρα (Λαιμό), την Αίγινα κλπ.· εκείνος όμως, στη μοναξιά του, θεωρούσε πως βρισκόταν στον πιο απόμερο τόπο.


----------



## SBE (Jul 8, 2014)

Ω, τον κακομοίρη τον Σωτιμίδη, τον είχε φάει η μοναξιά στην ερημιά. 

Πίσω στην επιγραφή του τίτλου, και γενικότερα: πώς το ξέρουν οι αρχαιολόγοι ότι δεν τους κάνει φάρσα κάποιος;


----------



## Earion (Jul 8, 2014)

Από το ότι τα χαράγματα έχουν υποστεί αρκετή διάβρωση από τον αέρα και τις αλλαγές του καιρού ώστε να είναι ορατά για δύο μόνο ώρες μετά την ανατολή, όσο το φως του ήλιου πέφτει υπό γωνία. Και από το σχήμα των γραμμάτων, τη βουστροφηδόν γραφή, και ίσως κι άλλα.


----------



## pidyo (Aug 4, 2014)

Earion said:


> Από το ότι τα χαράγματα έχουν υποστεί αρκετή διάβρωση από τον αέρα και τις αλλαγές του καιρού ώστε να είναι ορατά για δύο μόνο ώρες μετά την ανατολή, όσο το φως του ήλιου πέφτει υπό γωνία. Και από το σχήμα των γραμμάτων, τη βουστροφηδόν γραφή, και ίσως κι άλλα.


Το πιο αποφασιστικό κριτήριο είναι το πρώτο που λες. Η διάβρωση και οι επικαθίσεις ιζημάτων στην κοίτη των γραμμάτων υπό κανονικές συνθήκες καθιστούν σαφές πότε μια επιγραφή είναι σημερινή και πότε όχι (δεν καθιστούν σαφές όμως πόσο παλιά είναι, εκτός κι αν ειδικοί γεωλόγοι μπορούν να κάνουν σχετική έρευνα, αλλά δεν έχω ακούσει κάτι σχετικό). Στα περισσότερα υλικά, η διαφορά μεταξύ αρχαίας επιγραφής και σημερινού χαράγματος είναι τόσο προφανής, ώστε δεν απαιτείται μάτι ειδικού για να αποφανθεί για την αρχαιότητα της επιγραφής. Το σχήμα των γραμμάτων, το είδος της γραφής, το αρχαιοπρεπές του κειμένου, αποτελούν όλα κριτήρια τα οποία θεωρητικά ένας μερακλής θα μπορούσε να μιμηθεί -όπως εξάλλου έχει γίνει σε πολλές περιπτώσεις πλαστών επιγραφών.


----------



## Marinos (May 23, 2019)

Πολύ σχετικό: Ο Κρίμωνας και το παιδί του Βαθυκλή (μια συνεργασία του Νίκου Νικολάου)


----------

